# Wie starte ich gkrellm ?

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Nach einem Update von gkrellm2 kann ich selbiges nicht mehr starten  :Sad: 

Die grekllm2 executable ist weg, stattdessen gibts nur noch eine gkrellmd, die, wie der Name schon andeutet nur ein Daemon ist ...

Also : Wie kann ich mein geliebtes gkrellm wieder starten  :Wink: 

Thx schonmal !

----------

## simon

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Hi !
> 
> Nach einem Update von gkrellm2 kann ich selbiges nicht mehr starten :(
> 
> Die grekllm2 executable ist weg, stattdessen gibts nur noch eine gkrellmd, die, wie der Name schon andeutet nur ein Daemon ist ...
> ...

 

Hmm,

das Problem hatte ich auch einmal. Soweit ich mir erinnern kann, lag es damals an meinen USE-Flags. Deshalb wurde nur der Daemon und nicht das Tool installiert. Schau einmal in das ebuild oder mit

```
emerge -pv {gkrellm}
```

 welche Flags beachtet werden.

Hoffe das hilft irgendwie weiter. Sitz momentan nicht vor meiner Kiste.

Simon

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Danke für deine Antwort  :Smile: 

Hier ist de Output :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jojo@jojo ~ $ emerge gkrellm -pv
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

Nicht dass ich damit etwas anfangen könnte, aber es ist doch schon sehr interessant  :Wink: 

Was sagt mir das jetzt ?

----------

## simon

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Hi !
> 
> Danke für deine Antwort :)
> 
> Hier ist de Output :
> ...

 

Welche USE-Flags hast du? gtk und -gtk2?

Verwendet nicht gkrellm2 die gtk2?

Simon

Nicht dass ich damit etwas anfangen könnte, aber es ist doch schon sehr interessant :wink:

Was sagt mir das jetzt

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Es ist erstaunlich mit welcher Anmut und Grazie emerge so viele Informationen auf den Bildschirm zaubert, und das in bunt & in Farbe. Und alles mit nur einem Parameter mehr ! Faszinierend   :Cool: 

Eh... aber zu meinem Problem zurück :

Meine USE Flags sind leer, nix drin. Was sollte ich denn da reintun ? export $USE="+gtk2" bringts auf jeden Fall nicht   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hopfe

mach eine emerge -C gkrellm und danach ein env USE="gtk2 nls" emerge gkrellm  dann dürfte es gehen.

----------

## Headhunter123

Mh, leider tuts das auch nicht  :Sad: 

Da ist immer nur der Daemon da , keine gkrellm2 ...

----------

## hopfe

Hat emerge die Einstellungen der USE Variable jetzt richtig übernommen?

Welche Ausgabe bringt  emerge -pv gkrellm  jetzt?

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Hier ist der output :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@jojo /home/jojo #  env USE="gtk2 nls" emerge gkrellm -pv 
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

----------

## hopfe

Habe mal probehalber gkrellm installiert, hab nun die Version 2.1.5 installiert.  

Versuch mal die letzte stable Version zu verwenden. Hat bei mir ohne Probleme geklappt.

Einfach den Befehl verwenden  env ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge -u gkrellm.

----------

## AlterEgo

HaBt du vielleicht dieses problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=36199

(english)

----------

## Headhunter123

Juhu, jetzt funkts, thx  :Wink: 

----------

